# Rabbit acting spoiled, rattles cage all night



## nataly (Feb 18, 2017)

My rabbit is 5 months old. We got her at the Toronto Humane Society. We had her for a little over one month now. 
The problem is that when we try to lock her up for the night she rattles the cage all night and we can't sleep! So we have been leaving her out after bunny proofing everything. 
However now she started peeing on the floor in one area in the hallway so we put another toilet there as advised. She still pees on the floor sometimes though! She was completely toilet trained a few weeks ago even when she lived with us already. 
I feel like she's just acting spoiled. We still lock her up when we aren't home. 
Will we spoil her completely by leaving her out at nights? Will we be able to remove the second toilet from the hallway? Lol
When we get a second rabbit, will she stay in her cage while they are getting bonded? It won't be fair if she's running around all night but the second rabbit is in his cage? Won't the new bun be sad or jealous? 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Preitler (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, your girl is at the pinnacle of puberty, hormones rushing in, that incredible urge to explore, roam and mark her territory....:weee:
I wouldn't worry too much before she's about 1 year old.

Maybe a pen around the cage would help, at least it would limit the options of where to pee. 

Rabbits can be quite active during the night, and adequatly bored. Mine live in outside hutches, but I give them Willow branches, up to 3" diameter, to gnaw on, healthy, they like it and it keeps them occupied for some time. Also other toys like hay in cardboard rolls and cardboard boxes are worth a try. Although, destroying those stuff may not be completly quiet.

Can't tell about bonding, I just kept one daughter of each doe for company.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 18, 2017)

Get her spayed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 18, 2017)

Hormone overdrive. Cure--neutering. You may want to try out a pen-bigger than a hutch but much harder to shake unless she's a larger breed.


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 18, 2017)

Maybe she got too much freedom all at once. Bunnies need a gradual introduction to all that space. Also, I give my bunny an apple branch to chew on and keep busy at night. Also they love stuff they can dig on.


----------



## nataly (Feb 19, 2017)

She's from the humane society so she already spayed. She's a Flemish giant mix. And she's chewing on many willow branches right now. Alright thanks for all the answers!


----------



## katiecrna (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm not sure what your cage looks like but a pen might be better, especially for such a big bunny like a flemish. My rabbit rattles her pen sometimes at night. I close my bedroom door ) I think some rabbit behavior can't be stopped.


----------



## Aki (Feb 20, 2017)

She's out of her cage all day? 

The first thing is that she's probably bored. The problem might solve itself when she'll be living with another rabbit. 
I lived with rabbits in my room for 5 years. At first I had only one (then gave her a husbunny because she seemed bored). She was free all day and in her cage at night, because she tended to jump on my bed at night (nothing like dozing off and having something furry unexpectedly jumping on your face ^^'). Having an animal rattling her cage at night is extremely annoying and she did it too at first. I decided not to put out with it, because I had guinea pigs as a child and they did it all the time which was really frustrating.

What I found to keep her calm was : giving her her vegetables for the day when I put her in her cage, with the added bonus of her coming willingly inside the cage (it kept her occupied for some time, considering your rabbit is a lot bigger than my Nethie and that you should give about 8% of the rabbit's weight in vegetables, you'll have a lot more than I did to occupy her), and of course a lot of hay ; putting a sheet on the cage, like for birds (she made a racket whenever I forgot); never yield (if you go and open the cage whenever she rattles the bars, she has no reason to stop) ; I said the same sentence every night just after putting the sheet on the cage and switching the light off (it marks that it's time to go to sleep and that there will be no going out until I say so).
She stopped acting up quite quickly. A few months afterwards, I got her a companion and I never had any trouble with her afterwards. I don't know if it can help you or not...

Of course, even if your rabbit is spayed, there's the fact that she's still a teenager. Teenagers suck, no matter the species ^^.


----------

